# small scale multi spout bottle filler



## SacredBrew (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi All

I've got a bunch of barrels of cider I need to bottle up. I've bottled barrels enough times to be tempted by the multi-spout bottle fillers online. In looking around, it seems the price range is from $368-$475 for a 3 spout wine bottle filler. I'm wondering if anyone knows anything about how the following models function, and/or has reccomendations for sourcing a multi-spout bottle filler within this price range. Are these products worth the money? thanks for your help. 

jonny

http://morewinepro.com/view_product/6688/ 
$425 free shipping

http://thevintnervault.com/index.php?p=view_product&product_id=953 
$475 

http://www.juicegrape.com/p-1220-filler-bottle-3-station-gravity-feed-ss.aspx 
$395 

http://www.napafermentation.com/catalog_i2939338.html?catId=127263
$368

http://www.thebeveragepeople.com/cg...ctsearch.cgi?storeid=*2637dbb775c6e846a34b8c7 15ca72011f95b9d8f67

3 spout $400 and 5 spout for $450


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 9, 2013)

Are you taking into consideration you need to buy a pump, hoses and clamps to go with those fillers to get the cider from your barrel to there.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 9, 2013)

You could also consider the $46 Gino Pinto Model - mostly plastic but guys that have them say they work well see page 19 of the following pdf http://www.ginopinto.com/catalogs/2013%20Home%20Winemaking%20Catalog%20Revised_02_27.pdf


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Apr 9, 2013)

You can make one for $24 at Hone a depot in the In ground Garden Sprinkler isle. 
9 Elbows, 2 feet pipe, two caps, one tee.


----------



## GerardVineyard (Apr 9, 2013)

jimmyjames23 could you show us a picture?


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Apr 9, 2013)

When I build one for the mini jet I will. I still need to come up with a part(s) that will handle overflow and fill the bottles evenly.


----------



## Poni (Apr 9, 2013)

how about a enolmatic? No moving barrels. Or making one with a vacuum pump


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 10, 2013)

Or how about the Allinoine ?


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Apr 10, 2013)

Steve, how would you fill multiple bottles. I have some ideas but need to think them through a bit more.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 10, 2013)

I am looking into a system in conjuction with the Allinone that can fill several bottles at a time - just not sure if it will be a time saver or not - considering it only takes 15 seconds to fill a bottle now.


----------



## Putterrr (Apr 14, 2013)

Steve

i use my vac pump to bottle whites and usually do it very slow. about a minute 15. this give me time to cork and lable between bottles

at 15 secs you must get allot of foam or does your wine not foam up?

thx


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 14, 2013)

Holy smokes. Why even use the vacume pump at 1 minute bottles. I would just use the bottling wand and gravity. It would take maybe 30 seconds and no foam at all. I also to 15 second fills with no issue. I wonder why you're getting all the foam? Maybe there is still too much gas in the wine? I know what you're talking about because I had a few that did that but not too many.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Apr 14, 2013)

Dan, to use gravity that requires lifting a carboy higher than the bottles and sitting on the floor, With the AI1, carboy sits on the floor and I get to stand. A lot less pain on the back.
Yes, foam means not enough degassing.


----------



## Putterrr (Apr 14, 2013)

The time I use lets me get the corking, labelling and neck labels on before needing to switch bottles. I only doing one batch so speed is not that much of an issue. I degass using the pump at the proper temp and dont taste anything on the tongue so not sure about the foam. i will look for a u tube video to see how others do it

thx


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 14, 2013)

I will try and explain better Latter tonight 

The bottle filler has a 2 speed filling option 
You should hit the vacuum release - when you get approx 1/2 - that will slow down the filling process and you should not have any problems

Any foam at all can be sucked to the overflow
Container and ores and hold the release to get your proper level height

Any questions - please PM me and leave me z contact # and I will talk you thru the entire process


I


----------

